# Fractal Audio Axe Fx



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well after a 3 month wait, I finally received my Axe Fx. :rockon2:

Anyone not familiar with this unit might want to go check it out here: www.fractalaudio.com


This is an extremely powerful preamp/modeler/ effects processor that I think will double in price once this guy gets big. I can't wait to plug into this tonight!

I'll post samples once I get to know this thing!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Wow. I love hearing about under-the-radar stuff like this. Can't wait to hear your samples.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

apparently these are one of the best modelers out, i'm curious as to how they sound.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> apparently these are one of the best modelers out, i'm curious as to how they sound.


Aside from ne1roc's post I'd never heard of this unit before today. Have they gotten any independent reviews done?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm just a little curious, how many for that thing! It's look really complete but normaly for a thing of that range, you pay the price! But it's really look interessing! Can't wait to hear the samples!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I'm just a little curious, how many for that thing! It's look really complete but normaly for a thing of that range, you pay the price! But it's really look interessing! Can't wait to hear the samples!


Their Yahoo store has it listed at ~$1800 USD.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

No real independent reviews yet other then the crap at Harmony Central.

Final price with taxes and brokerage, $1750.00 cdn.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I had a listen to the samples on the Fractal Audio site and they're quite nice. I'm a little concerned that there's no USB port on the back of the unit. ne1roc: do they talk about doing software updates for the unit through SysEx via MIDI in the manual?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I'm a little concerned that there's no USB port on the back of the unit.


Same thing for me! I was thinking that every new multi-effect unit had that feature since a RP-80 got it! Ok I know that the Tonelab doesn't got it, and it probably the only reason that I don't have it, but for that kind of big gear it's certainly a big missin'!

I think I will go with an audio interface on my new computer, will be easier but certainly more compicated with the stompbox.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Same thing for me! I was thinking that every new multi-effect unit had that feature since a RP-80 got it! Ok I know that the Tonelab doesn't got it, and it probably the only reason that I don't have it, but for that kind of big gear it's certainly a big missin'!
> 
> I think I will go with an audio interface on my new computer, will be easier but certainly more compicated with the stompbox.


Yeah, it really should have had a USB connection but I can live without it.

Alot of guys are using this: http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Uno-main.html

I have this: http://www.edirol.net/products/en/UM-2EX/index.html


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Yeah, it really should have had a USB connection but I can live without it.


My concern is that no USB port equals no intention to release software updates. These units are largely software based and despite everyone's best efforts to test stuff, bugs happen in software. The G-System is already on 2.01 of it's software. If I drop $1800 I don't want to hit a bug and hear the company say, "Sorry! It'll get fixed in the next version of the unit. You can just buy that!"

They could be planning updates over MIDI and SysEx though. Or they may be expecting to do it through new EEPROMs or flash RAM releases, which would by annoying, but not as bad as no software updates at all. I sent them an email to see what they have to say about updates.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Just noticed this download page. Their firmware updates are SysEx files. That's not quite as nice as USB but good to know they are doing software updates.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The level of service provided by Cliff, the inventor of Axe FX is apparently second to none. The guy actively participates on the forum which is really cool. Updates are posted regularly. He has added many features that weren't available on the first launch......but there is an Ultra version coming out shortly.

I was skeptical to get in on this at first because of apparent production issues.
He is a small guy so I was worried about his cash flow issues and the ability to keep the product going. I felt more comfortable when he announced the Ultra model.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

I had an email chat with their sales staff and they are quite nice. Answered all my questions.

ne1roc: I await your samples with keen interest.


----------

